# how do you organize your CDs and cassette collection?



## Musicalion

For years I have kept a shoebox with cards listing composer, performer, composition. I've been thinking of learning to use Excel to create a file that would better track information: I could, for example add fields such as ensemble type (e.g. "String Quartet") or genre ("Hungarian folk music").
(Our home is not that big and so if the information is on the computer rather than taking up space in a shoebox that would also be helpful.)
So I would be grateful to hear from people who have used Excel or another program or perhaps another way to keep track of their music collections.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Somnifer

As far as organisation goes, I just have all my CDs on four shelves of a bookcase and they're arranged in no discernible order (basically in the order that I bought them).

I also keep a log in a Word document of each CD - title, artist(s), works/composers, label and catalogue number, and date purchased.

This probably isn't much help to you but yeah...


----------



## haydnguy

There is a web site named "Living Social" that allows you to search and keep track of your collection online. It allows you to search Amazon on Composer, CD Title, etc. It also allows you to download your collection to a delimited file on your computer that you can then import into Excel. It only stores a limited amount of information but it does save you some typing. You can then go back into Excel and add additional information you want. If you decide to go this route you can PM me and I'll give you a few pointers.

http://livingsocial.com/


----------



## bassClef

haydnguy said:


> There is a web site named "Living Social" that allows you to search and keep track of your collection online. It allows you to search Amazon on Composer, CD Title, etc. It also allows you to download your collection to a delimited file on your computer that you can then import into Excel. It only stores a limited amount of information but it does save you some typing. You can then go back into Excel and add additional information you want. If you decide to go this route you can PM me and I'll give you a few pointers.
> 
> http://livingsocial.com/


That's an interesting site - it has every classical album I tried it with, but sometimes it has the "Artist" as the record label (eg Deutsche Grammophon), sometimes the conductor, sometimes "Various Performers", but rarely the composer. I think a proper classical music catalogue system should have separate labels for Composer, Performer(s), Conductor, etc.


----------



## kg4fxg

*iTunes*

I loaded all my CD's into iTunes which is free software. You could use excel or access to organize your library.

I have a special way that I classify the composer and genre in iTunes, here is a sample.

Walton, William (1902-1983); ENG; MOD

This tells me in iTunes his birth/death, that he is English, and the genre classification is Modern.

All I need to do is type Walton and the rest comes up automatically in iTunes.

I have about four huge crates full of CD's that I store. I only display my opera box sets on my bookshelf.

Send me a privite email message if this interests you in anyway.

Thanks


----------



## Mirror Image

Cataloging CDs is not a hard thing to do at all, but it seems people make it more difficult than it should be.

I have all my CDs put away in filing cabinets. I'm in the process of putting all the composer's in alphabetical order. I have my collection logged into a word processing program that has been alphabetized. Every new purchase I make, I just find the composer and enter in the recording.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird

i organize it on shelfs


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> Cataloging CDs is not a hard thing to do at all, but it seems people make it more difficult than it should be.
> 
> I have all my CDs put away in filing cabinets. I'm in the process of putting all the composer's in alphabetical order. I have my collection logged into a word processing program that has been alphabetized. Every new purchase I make, I just find the composer and enter in the recording.


That's fine if all you ever want to do is search by composer - what if you want a list of CDs by conductor, or by orchestra, or by soloist - in a static word document that needs a repeated search. And what if a CD has more than one composer? It depends what you want to get out of the catalog, a paper based system is fine for most people, but for flexible access some kind of computerised database is needed.


----------



## Weston

I'm a moderate whiz at Excel, but I can tell you I have had better luck organizing just by using Word (or any other word processor). 

I list in outline form, by composer, then work, then conductor/ensemble, etc. working my way down to which mp3 disc I have backed up the CD on. If I want to see all works by a specific conductor I can just use the Find function. Periodically I print the list out -- though not often! I do like to save the trees -- and take it with me if I'm shopping in a real store and not on line.

All my CD's are ripped to mp3 and are stored on one computer along with all the rock, jazz, folk etc. It is orqanized into playlists. So I can have an overall classical playlist, a chamber playlist, a baroque palylist, a - you get the idea. Usually I play everything at once all at random! So I hear one segment of a Bach English suite right next to a jazz piece and then move on to Chopin, then maybe a progressive rock epic, and so on. 

Or as one of my art professors used to say, "I know everything about art , but I don't know what I like."


----------



## Mirror Image

bassClef said:


> That's fine if all you ever want to do is search by composer - what if you want a list of CDs by conductor, or by orchestra, or by soloist - in a static word document that needs a repeated search. And what if a CD has more than one composer? It depends what you want to get out of the catalog, a paper based system is fine for most people, but for flexible access some kind of computerised database is needed.


You oppose some excellent questions, but as I mentioned above I'm looking for simplicity. Here is an example of how I have mine listed:

Alfven:

- The Prodigal Son Suite, Symphony No. 2
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Cond: Niklas Willen
Label: Naxos

-The Symphonies; Swedish Rhapsodies (5-CD set)
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: Brilliant Classics

Atterberg:

-The Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony, NDR Orch., SWR Shuttgart Radio Symphony
Cond: Ari Rasilainen
Label: CPO Records

Bainton:

-Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Paul Daniel
Label: Chandos

Okay if there's more than one composer on a recording. I file it under the composer who first appears on the recording.

Nothing complicated about the way I do mine. It's simply a list that I continue to update with each purchase I make.

I also don't search by conductor and don't want to, because that would be too complicated. My list is by composers only, which is the best way to do it I think.


----------



## Conservationist

It never occurred to me to do this.

If I were to, I'd use a database program (not a spreadsheet) so I could generate custom reports.

I would index by ISBN or equivalent.

I would allow each album record to contain multiple composers.

I would export to XML for storage.


----------



## bdelykleon

Catalogue is easy? So how to enter this CD:









No composer shares more than 30% of the disc, and every work is a masterpiece in its style.


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> Catalogue is easy? So how to enter this CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No composer shares more than 30% of the disc, and every work is a masterpiece in its style.


Whose name appears first on the back of this recording. Whoever's composition is played first I list it under that composer by default only.

Yes, cataloging is easy or at least it is for me.


----------



## Guest

I had a special book case made just for CDs, They are listed by composer in alphabetical order, *Recitals and/or discs of a Orch or St Qt playing mixed composers are in a separate section where the Artist or Orch are in alphabetical order,* I did try a program on the PC but it was a waste of time and I found it easier to find a CD manually rather then fire up the PC.


----------



## danae

For me it's quite easy: my CDs and records occupy 5 shelves and are neatly organized in chronological order of styles and genres. Of course this kind of organized order happens once every 6 months, when I devote an entire weekend to arranging all the stuff that have been lying around the house. The CDs I listen to the most are always on top of the pile, in what constitutes a state of organized chaos.


----------



## Guest

Its good to hear that I am not the only one with a few Vinyls


----------



## Conservationist

bdelykleon said:


> Catalogue is easy? So how to enter this CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No composer shares more than 30% of the disc, and every work is a masterpiece in its style.


You have separate records for composer and disc; each composer references the disk.

This also enables you to search/sort by performer if you wish.

Furthermore, it still lets you get an accurate CD count.

It is possible to make the same structure in Excel, but may take a bit more fiddling.


----------



## kg4fxg

*iTunes*

Here is a sample of what my library looks like in iTunes. I can view and search by any field and I like being able to view the album artwork. While a piece is playing a CD cover with artwork turns slows on the screen. There is much more it terms of fields for data as you are seeing only two above. I can take all this to a printout or Excel and play with it too. Of course when you add a CD it loads automatically - you don't need to type anything. I just change the composer field and maybe genre.

I also use a program to copy selected information to the Lyrics Field. That way I can tap the screen of the iTouch or iPhone and see the following:

Vivaldi: Four Seasons, Op. 8/1, RV 269, "Spring" - 1. Allegro
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra & Sarah Chang
Vivaldi, Antonio (1678-1741); ITA; BAR

Nice to all this on the screen not scrolling. It is an add-in to iTunes. So now I can easily see what is playing while I drive. Tap the screen again and the album art work is present. Tap the screen again and the art work fades a little and you see the above three lines. You could select and fields to see, that is all I selected.


----------



## haydnguy

bassClef said:


> That's an interesting site - it has every classical album I tried it with, but sometimes it has the "Artist" as the record label (eg Deutsche Grammophon), sometimes the conductor, sometimes "Various Performers", but rarely the composer. I think a proper classical music catalogue system should have separate labels for Composer, Performer(s), Conductor, etc.


That's a problem with the site. I'm going to have to go in and clean up the data too. But since I've already got them all in there, I'm going to go ahead and use the spreadsheet. I can do "finds" and things on it too.


----------



## danae

Andante said:


> Its good to hear that I am not the only one with a few Vinyls


Actually, most of the vinyls belong to parents' collection, although I've increased it substancially. I rarely buy vinyls nowadays, but I listen to my (+my parents') vinyl collection quite a bit.


----------



## Guest

kg4fxg said:


> Here is a sample of what my library looks like in iTunes. I can view and search by any field and I like being able to view the album artwork. While a piece is playing a CD cover with artwork turns slows on the screen. .


Sounds great but how do you physically file your CDs ?


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> Sounds great but how do you physically file your CDs ?


This is what I'd like to know too.


----------



## kg4fxg

*You don't want to know.*

Actually I have them all digital now. All the CD's are in boxes stored. Probably about eight large boxes. I just keep the Opera box set out.

The digital are on several drives. And I can make more CD's from these.

I have about four full shelves of books on classical music, among my floor to ceiling bookcases.


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> Actually I have them all digital now. All the CD's are in boxes stored. Probably about eight large boxes. I just keep the Opera box set out.
> 
> The digital are on several drives. And I can make more CD's from these.
> 
> I have about four full shelves of books on classical music, among my floor to ceiling bookcases.


I'd be interested to know what all you own by RVW seeing as he's on your avatar. I only lack Richard Hickox's contribution to RVW's music.

I recently acquired Bryden Thomson's complete orchestral output of RVW on Chandos.


----------



## Guest

Mirror Image said:


> I recently acquired Bryden Thomson's complete orchestral output of RVW on Chandos.


Knowing how many CDs you have there must be quite a few that you haven't heard


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> Knowing how many CDs you have there must be quite a few that you haven't heard


Yes, I still have so much to listen to, but I'm not rushing anything. I'm just taking my time.

As I mentioned before, I'm a collector, so while I'm obviously nuts about the music, I enjoy the collecting aspect of it too. I always have. I got this from my Dad. He's a big time music collector mainly jazz and classical. You should see all the Mahler this man owns! It's really just jaw-dropping.


----------



## bassClef

Does your father have mostly LPs, MI? Somehow, though I've never actually owned many LPs, I still think of those as more collectable than CDs, there's somethig warmer and more aesthetically romantic about them - CDs are a just data in plastic cases, after all (and they take more shelf-space!).


----------



## kg4fxg

*Truth.....*

Well,

Here is the actual truth. I have 111 pieces by RVW. But realize that 14 pieces are a Sea Symphony.

You meaning most of you on this forum are probably more knowledgeable than myself about classical music. And you are correct, I have many CD's I have not heard yet or digital downloads that I have not heard yet either as I only by complete albums never just pieces.

Some people drink when they get stressed or something. I listen to classical music. I also get bored and like to learn new things.

First it was graduate school not one but three graduate schools. Then it was the CPA exam. Then I learned Ham Radio, built radios (meaning soldered all components on the board) and used Morse code at about 25 wpm to chat around the world. Now it is classical music.

I have bought just about every book I could find on classical music off amazon over the last two years. I have been purchasing music at the rate of ay $200 per month. I read music and study the scores, biographies, even books on conducting techniques.

OK, so I am a little obsessive? Work has been extremely stressful to the point of having almost a nervous breakdown. I told you I was a CPA, while I did not work for Enron I was responsible for many million dollar invoices with them.

Music is my escape. I built what I thought was the best Hi-fi tube system. Now I hardly use it - shame on me. I listen on my commute in the car (An hour to work) with the best audio system or at work sometimes with headphones and always in bed with headphones.

Anathema! I know it sounds terrible not to listen to your collection on the Hi-fi.

I work 12 hour days. At work at 7AM and sometimes I leave at 8PM. In bed at 10:30 and back up at 2:00AM to study and read until 4AM. Back to bed again.

I am sure the composers were just as obsessive as I am.....


----------



## Mirror Image

bassClef said:


> Does your father have mostly LPs, MI? Somehow, though I've never actually owned many LPs, I still think of those as more collectable than CDs, there's somethig warmer and more aesthetically romantic about them - CDs are a just data in plastic cases, after all (and they take more shelf-space!).


My Dad has a few records maybe around 100 or so, but his collection mainly consists of CDs and actually original, out-of-print CDs, especially on Decca, EMI, Chandos, etc. are VERY highly collectable.

When I'm looking for a recording, that's why I always try and see if I can't find the original instead of a re-issue. I own several recordings that are worth more than $200.


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> Well,
> 
> Here is the actual truth. I have 111 pieces by RVW. But realize that 14 pieces are a Sea Symphony.
> 
> You meaning most of you on this forum are probably more knowledgeable than myself about classical music. And you are correct, I have many CD's I have not heard yet or digital downloads that I have not heard yet either as I only by complete albums never just pieces.
> 
> Some people drink when they get stressed or something. I listen to classical music. I also get bored and like to learn new things.
> 
> First it was graduate school not one but three graduate schools. Then it was the CPA exam. Then I learned Ham Radio, built radios (meaning soldered all components on the board) and used Morse code at about 25 wpm to chat around the world. Now it is classical music.
> 
> I have bought just about every book I could find on classical music off amazon over the last two years. I have been purchasing music at the rate of ay $200 per month. I read music and study the scores, biographies, even books on conducting techniques.
> 
> OK, so I am a little obsessive? Work has been extremely stressful to the point of having almost a nervous breakdown. I told you I was a CPA, while I did not work for Enron I was responsible for many million dollar invoices with them.
> 
> Music is my escape. I built what I thought was the best Hi-fi tube system. Now I hardly use it - shame on me. I listen on my commute in the car (An hour to work) with the best audio system or at work sometimes with headphones and always in bed with headphones.
> 
> Anathema! I know it sounds terrible not to listen to your collection on the Hi-fi.
> 
> I work 12 hour days. At work at 7AM and sometimes I leave at 8PM. In bed at 10:30 and back up at 2:00AM to study and read until 4AM. Back to bed again.
> 
> I am sure the composers were just as obsessive as I am.....


You've got quite a few RVW. I have around 67 recordings this includes box sets.

I think it's fantastic that you get into the music like that. I wouldn't call it obsessive, I would call it passionate, which is a great thing I think. There's absolutely nothing wrong with getting into the music. We all have our own ways of doing this.

I enjoy reading about classical music as well. Mainly about the composers. I'm pretty familiar with the theoretical aspect of music, so I don't really need to read about that and if I do I find it quite boring actually. I think I enjoy listening more than anything, because that's where my understanding of it comes from. I listen very carefully to every naunce the music has, I listen to the harmony, the melody, the rhythm, I get a feel for the structure of the music. If a certain section of the music really made me feel something, I go back to that section and listen again.

But it's like I said, we all do things to ourselves interested and inspired. My "method," if you will, is almost solely based on just the music. No reading, for me, can compare to the actual pleasure I get from listening to the music. That's where I am most happy.


----------



## Guest

Mirror Image said:


> My Dad has a few records maybe around 100 or so, but his collection mainly consists of CDs and actually original, out-of-print CDs, especially on Decca, EMI, Chandos, etc. are VERY highly collectable.


 Your Dad can't be all that old then MI CDs only came out in 1984 if I remember correctly at least in NZ


> When I'm looking for a recording, that's why I always try and see if I can't find the original instead of a re-issue. I own several recordings that are worth more than $200.


I have some of the original Vinyl of the MJQ, Concord, Fontessa etc I think the Concord is fetching about US 80-100,


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> Your Dad can't be all that old then MI CDs only came out in 1984 if I remember correctly at least in NZ
> I have some of the original Vinyl of the MJQ, Concord, Fontessa etc I think the Concord is fetching about US 80-100,


My Dad is 57 and he at one time had a lot of records, but he sold most of them and kept the highly collectable ones. He owns every Beatles record ever made. You name it, he owns it. They were, of course, huge back when he was a teenager.

Anyway, regardless, my Dad has a huge music collection and I'm lucky to have access to it.


----------



## Guest

I take it he would have a good TT and system, does he play the vinyls at all?


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> I take it he would have a good TT and system, does he play the vinyls at all?


No, he doesn't play his records. He's moved on to the iPod craze now and has uploaded a lot of his classical and jazz collection to various iPods.


----------



## Guest

Mirror Image said:


> No, he doesn't play his records. He's moved on to the iPod craze now and has uploaded a lot of his classical and jazz collection to various iPods.


That's a pity, they do sound so good on a decent system, does he still have a system that can play them, or has he ditched it?


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> That's a pity, they do sound so good on a decent system, does he still have a system that can play them, or has he ditched it?


He still plays CDs and loves them, but he just put a bunch of music on iPods because it's more convenient. They do sound great too.


----------



## kg4fxg

*iPod*



Mirror Image said:


> You've got quite a few RVW. I have around 67 recordings this includes box sets.
> 
> I think it's fantastic that you get into the music like that. I wouldn't call it obsessive, I would call it passionate, which is a great thing I think. There's absolutely nothing wrong with getting into the music. We all have our own ways of doing this.
> 
> I enjoy reading about classical music as well. Mainly about the composers. I'm pretty familiar with the theoretical aspect of music, so I don't really need to read about that and if I do I find it quite boring actually. I think I enjoy listening more than anything, because that's where my understanding of it comes from. I listen very carefully to every naunce the music has, I listen to the harmony, the melody, the rhythm, I get a feel for the structure of the music. If a certain section of the music really made me feel something, I go back to that section and listen again.
> 
> But it's like I said, we all do things to ourselves interested and inspired. My "method," if you will, is almost solely based on just the music. No reading, for me, can compare to the actual pleasure I get from listening to the music. That's where I am most happy.


MI

Thanks, yes passionate to the extreme!

I wish folks would not knock the iPods. Maybe it is my ears? But I have a stereo system McIntosh tube and Klipsch & Bowers & Wilkens (B&W) speakers. But my iPod sounds great with an expensive set of headphones (earbuds). I don't even know they are in and would think I was in the room with the big system.

It is just more convenient - that is why I do it. Maybe I am tone deaf?

Lots of my books are walking you through a piece (Concerto or Symphony) and explaining how the theme is carried and what to listen for with a nice summary. Kind of like the annoucer at the baseball game. I hate to miss anything.

I am now reading a book called "The book of Musical Anecdotes" by Norman Lebrecht. Basically hundreds of classic and little known stories about the world's greatest composers and performers. All the dirt and gossip about them. You can google it or see it on amazon. Got is used as hardback cheap.


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> MI
> 
> Thanks, yes passionate to the extreme!
> 
> I wish folks would not knock the iPods. Maybe it is my ears? But I have a stereo system McIntosh tube and Klipsch & Bowers & Wilkens (B&W) speakers. But my iPod sounds great with an expensive set of headphones (earbuds). I don't even know they are in and would think I was in the room with the big system.
> 
> It is just more convenient - that is why I do it. Maybe I am tone deaf?


No, you're not tone deaf. There's nothing wrong with iPods. I'm listening to one as we speak! 

I think they sound fantastic. I have mine, of course, set on the classical eq setting. I also transfer everything using 192 kps. I sometimes will use a battery-powered headphone amplifier. Here is the one I use:










I'm trying to find me one that's AC-powered. There's all kinds of audiophile equipment out there.


----------



## bassClef

I heard about those little amps - supposed to be good. I never listen to my ipod any more though, except in the car via an adaptor - but I never listen to classical in the car.


----------



## Mirror Image

bassClef said:


> I heard about those little amps - supposed to be good. I never listen to my ipod any more though, except in the car via an adaptor - but I never listen to classical in the car.


They sound unbelievable, bassClef!

I think the biggest problem is when people are transferring a CD and converting the audio files into mp3 to go on their iPod they use a very low bit rate like 128 kps and even sometimes 96 kps. This will not sound good at all. It needs to be 190 kps or above, I think, to get a good sound. Also a good pair of headphones also help. I use these Sennheiser PX-100s:










The frequency response of these headphones is also quite good for the price: 15 - 27000 Hz


----------



## kg4fxg

*MI - your almost a ham*

I'll have to build me one of those amps. MI, you could be a ham radio nut like me

If I can make a radio I am sure I can build an amp!


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> I'll have to build me one of those amps. MI, you could be a ham radio nut like me
> 
> If I can make a radio I am sure I can build an amp!


No, I wish I was good at building electronic equipment. My Dad, who is retired from the video production business of 25 yrs., is the eletronic guru. I know a good bit about electronics, but he knows a lot more than I do.


----------



## danae

Question (don't kill me): what's an ipod?


----------



## kg4fxg

*iPod*

Basically you can convert your CD's through free software and hear them on an iPod. The modern version of the old transitor radio. Check out www.apple.com to see them and video with demo.


----------



## Mirror Image

danae said:


> Question (don't kill me): what's an ipod?


Are you serious? I figured you would know, danae. Anyway, I think Wikipedia does a good job of explaining what one is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod


----------

